# aged water for water changes



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a bucket of water that's aged for a week and use for y water changes. I also have driftwood in it because i have driftwood in the tank. This way i get the same water params as the ones in m my tank.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

that's fine. All that means is the water is chlorine free. Having water sit out uncovered for any amount of time just increases the risk that pollutants have come in contact with the water. Your water parameters are not the same because wood is in the bucket. All that does is make the waters hardness the same. Not very important. Water from the tap treated with SC prime and a little SC stability is all you need IMO.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

weerhom said:


> that's fine. All that means is the water is chlorine free. Having water sit out uncovered for any amount of time just increases the risk that pollutants have come in contact with the water. Your water parameters are not the same because wood is in the bucket. All that does is make the waters hardness the same. Not very important. Water from the tap treated with SC prime and a little SC stability is all you need IMO.


I don't adjust the PH.Out of the tap my ph is at 7.6 . So the water in the bucket has a ph of 7.6 also . I do this because i want it to have the same temp ( i put a heater in the bucket) and hardness as the water in the aquarium.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I fill right from tap using hot/cold mix and have for years as do most guys.
I use chlorine remover adding the right amount before I add water.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you put too much chlorine remover? I don't measure how much i put.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

technically you can with prime it tells you one cap full per 50g but there is occasions where it says up to 3 capfuls per 50g is acceptable

i use 1 cap per 50g and everything is good with me


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

yea i use tap water too, and add water conditioner each time and a little ph down


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I just use tap water and I don't even use chlorine remover.. I've never had any problems.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I just dechlorinate and fill straight from the tap. I try to avid extrem hot or cold and match the tank temp, but its only an approximation.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> I just dechlorinate and fill straight from the tap. I try to avid extrem hot or cold and match the tank temp, but its only an approximation.


Same process I use and never had a problem.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't use dechlorinater either.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I only use dechlorinator when I am doing a very large water change....like 50%+....or setting up a new tank. My water has chloramine...and I tested it out of the tap at about 1-2ppm. I tested a 100 gallon tank doing a 25% waterchange and got a zero reading every time. The disruption from simply filling the tank is enough to dissipate most of it...and what is left isnt even enough to register.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

The instructions on my Ammo Lock 2 specify 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons.
1 teaspoon is about 4.93 milliliters.

The small eye dropper I use to measure this stuff dispenses about 1 milliliter per 20 drops.
So I add 10 drops (approximately 0.5 Milliliter) per gallon of fresh water added.

I'm probably using too much Ammo Lock, but I've never had any problems associated with it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

thats why i like prime.. for my 40&55g i use 1 cap for my 70&80 i use a cap and little bit never been a problem for me


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I normally use aqua plus as water conditioner.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Prime is the only conditioner that I use.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> Prime is the only conditioner that I use.


Same here, Also I wouldnt worry about aging your water.
Just buy a python and use prime


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^agreed I use the python and prime. I guestimate the temp and fill 'er up. Never had any problems either.


----------

